

A Sad Story of a Stolen Skype Account, or the Worst Support Ever - moigagoo
http://moigagoo.svbtle.com/skype-the-worst-support-ever

======
welly
With all due respect, you used a weak password and don't remember what email
address you used to sign up to Skype? If Skype was of any importance to you
then surely you'd know what you email you registered with at the very least.

~~~
moigagoo
I sign up with Skype seven years ago. I changed my email multiple times since
then. In the end, I found the right email, though.

Remembering the email you used seven years ago is not the hardest thing. It's
much worse with the registration month and year. No one remembers that.

Anyway, I submitted both the email and the registration date, but Skype
support still doesn't verify me, so I guess it doesn't really matter.

------
star_sailor
I have found in general, FREE Microsoft support to be very poor. I have needed
it in a few occasions (Azure VM broken by an Azure update, XBL email change,
and a few others) and each time it was a very painful process. Contrast with
paid support - my experience is through the dev channel - it is amazing the
access to resources you can get.

Microsoft really need to do something at the free level. I won't hold my
breath, but every time I need to do something with them I prey the solution is
simple. Sadly, oftentimes it is not.

Look at the MSDN social forums.. dreadful.

~~~
moigagoo
In fact, I have a Premium account and have money on my Skype credit. So Skype
is not entirely free for me.

Also, Skype support is not MS support. I know Skype is supposed to be part of
MS, in in fact it isn't Their support is totally separate.

------
tempgarbage
I've heard of others having this problem with Skype before, so after reading
your story, I investigated how to find this information. The process in this
link definitely results in a date that is in the right general ballpark. I
haven't had cause to authenticate my ID with this date however.

[http://community.skype.com/t5/Windows-archive/Account-
questi...](http://community.skype.com/t5/Windows-archive/Account-
question/m-p/1380006/highlight/true#M224029)

Because this method exists, verifying by incept date is kind of stupid on MS's
part. A hacker would also, if he's got control over your account and has you
logged in on his device, be able to perform this procedures.

